# The walk



## INsearch (Aug 31, 2009)

So I thought I would ask ya'll about something I deal with all the time. I am presuming that all of you weren't the perfect people when you where younger and not Christian/following Christ the proper way. I was wondering if anyone can tell me stories or what you did when you realized that you had to deal with all your life long friends and their expectations of you? specifically anyone who has friends who...well are down right vile in speach (you of course being one of them)...how did you deal with it? what did you do?


----------

